# video of b29 and X-1



## carolyn53 (Mar 16, 2007)

I received an email to watch a video of B29 and X-1
Unable to watch from link in email
Came to this site to see if I could view it


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2007)

Can be found here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/rc-b-29-x-1-video-7254.html

Direct link to the video is here: http://users.skynet.be/fa926657/files/B29.wmv


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow that's pretty neat. I like when he flies the B-29 upside down. Can't say I've ever seen that before!


----------



## Byron Ellis (Oct 26, 2007)

To view, enter web address on internet address search box.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 26, 2007)

That is really neat. Loops, rolls, spins, inverted flight.... the whole bit.
And a good landing too.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 26, 2007)

Now that's big time RC.

TO


----------

